# Nissan-datsun 720 diesel wanted



## rmann54 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a 85 nissan 4x4 gas 720 that i want to convert to diesel i live in the great state of california so that is almost impossible, so what i need is a title and vins for a diesel truck.

I can pick up the whole truck if it is close to sacramento if not i will pay for you to take all the vins off and ill pay to have the truck removed if needed....

so if anyone has a junk diesel laying around let me know!!

i already have my engine lined up so just need vins!!

[email protected]


----------

